# Sending message from Windows to Mac (Found a WLAN Network)



## tuur (May 19, 2004)

Got a new computer, windows with a WLAN card.
At home, i can connect to an Apple Network ec53e9.
I assume, they have airport.
I would like to send a message to a machine at their network
of which i assume it's a MacOSX (maybe MacOS9).
I would like to ask them, if it's ok to use their network  (if they have DSL with a flatrate).
Is this possible?
Since it is BSD, does the command talk work?
Any help is very much apreciated,
Arthur


----------



## btoth (May 20, 2004)

You might also mention to them that they have an insecure network.   And if you don't know who they are, the chances of them letting you use their connection would probably be pretty slim.


----------



## tuur (May 20, 2004)

Yes, that's what i have been telling myself also,
so how can i ask them if it's ok to use it?

constructive and helpfull replies welcome


----------



## tuur (May 20, 2004)

Windows has the messaging service with the

  net send 

command, which is better switched off anyway. Does MacOSX has something
similar?

Arthur


----------



## tuur (May 20, 2004)

btoth said:
			
		

> And if you don't know who they are, the chances of them letting you use their connection would probably be pretty slim.



If they have a flatrate they shouldn't care


----------



## MBHockey (May 22, 2004)

i would assume they would care. it _is_ their bandwidth.


----------



## Gnomo (May 22, 2004)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> i would assume they would care. it _is_ their bandwidth.


I'm with MBHockey on this one. If it were me, I would care.  'Cause what is preventing your from using a service like BitTorrent and eating all of _my_ bandwidth?  Or using something like Kazaa or other p2p network and getting the RIAA pissed off enought to hunt you down, but end up with _my_ name? ::evil::  Not that I think anyone here would do such a thing.

I guess I should just be thankful that I know enought about wireless networks to use things like 802.1x.


----------



## tuur (May 24, 2004)

Gnomo said:
			
		

> I'm with MBHockey on this one. If it were me, I would care.  'Cause what is preventing your from using a service like BitTorrent and eating all of _my_ bandwidth?  Or using something like Kazaa or other p2p network and getting the RIAA pissed off enought to hunt you down, but end up with _my_ name?



if that danger existed, i wouldn't go through all the trouble of letting them know who I am, what the post is all about, and not about Kazaa or BitTorrent.

I *can* use theirs, i just want to not cost them money or trouble. 
Also, if I do send them a message and let them know me, they'd be automatically aware that someone is using their connection. Right?
Right.
And if they don't want that, that they have to secure it. Right?
Right.

Wise guys

So again, how to send a message? anybody with a correct answer?


----------



## symphonix (May 24, 2004)

BTW, how do you know it is an Apple network, and/or Airport? Aside from the network name "ec53e9", what information do you have?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 25, 2004)

Did you try 'net send' just in case you were wrong with the airport network and it's a windows box?
And one more thing: finding an access point doesn't mean you have access to the lan or router. Did you try to access the router/wireless lan? 
The best thing would be to follow the signal strength, ring at the house bell and politely tell them about their possibly insecure network (they might want to turn on WEP or filter MAC-adresses). After you had a small chat you might want to ask them using their network. If they won't agree to this you should propose sharing the costs for the flatrate (are you living in germany? I thought flatrate is a term that is just used by german providers ). I am sure they would agree to this and you save money on a router/accesspoint and ISP..


----------



## tuur (May 25, 2004)

symphonix said:
			
		

> BTW, how do you know it is an Apple network, and/or Airport? Aside from the network name "ec53e9", what information do you have?



Good point!
actually I am not sure, but I have tried net send.
That gave a network unavailable, but that could mean that they have a personal firewall installed.
I tried the talk or ntalk client for unix/linux, but no connection, which could simply mean, they don't have the talk deamon running.

the router was given to me as an 10.0.1.1, I am assigned an ip number in the range: 10.0.1.2 - 10.0.1.4

in some cases where i have e.g.  10.0.1.4, pinging 10.1.1.2 gives a result, which i assumed is the persons home computer.
That's the one I am trying to talk with.

--

I have a connection to the internet, so i think the access to the router stands. My IP is assigned to my by a DHCP at the router.

I tought about your idea, walking by and checking the signal strength. But it's a very densed populated area, i think i need more spy material . . .
but it was a good suggestion. thanks

Yes, the whole story is in germany, berlin. sorry about that, i thought flatrate is widely spread term. maybe it's only used here, similar as the word "handy", which is used here for cell phones, and many germans think it's used everywhere, because it's "english". now i made the same mistake.

Doing what you suggested, talking to them, is what i had in mind, and seems like the only proper way.

tuur


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

Hehe, I am from Saarbrücken and it's not like I *know* "flatrate" ain't used anywhere outside of germany. Just never heard about such an ISP-term outside of germany 
However, you might want to check this app which allows you to sniff wireless networks. Another thing would be to check for the lan and see, if you have fileaccess. Maybe you can copy a file onto the Desktop (Schreibtisch) folder of one of the lan pcs named as: please-call-me-XXXX.txt  Who knows...
Last but not least there is a nice ip-location service on the internet. It's not that precise, but maybe it would be helpful for you ... somehow.. Here it is:
http://www.geobutton.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation

Good luck!


----------

